# i need help with my Bird eating spider



## will.harris88 (Mar 1, 2011)

hi guys this is my new bird eating spider i just brought home....the pet shop told me he is a Species G, Bird eating spider.....can any1 help me with an actual name of the species? so i have more of an idea what to expect with him?


----------



## Klaery (Mar 1, 2011)

There is no such thing as a species G. Your spider is in the genus Selenotypus but other then that it is a bit hard to ID from that photo. You need perfect photo's from above, the sids and the back (angles shots would also help).


----------



## will.harris88 (Mar 1, 2011)

ok kool, i will get some better photos and post them


----------



## AshMan (Mar 1, 2011)

wow, thats an awesome looking spider  i really want a spider but my dad would never let me lol :/ how much did you pay for him/her if you dont mind me asking


----------



## will.harris88 (Mar 1, 2011)

i got him for $120 from my local petshop...probly different prices depending where u go


----------



## Froggiestyle (Mar 2, 2011)

yeh in the nicest way possible if i got a spider or a snake ill have no balls left from the missus and her 10 inch cutting knife :-(


----------



## will.harris88 (Mar 2, 2011)

Haha yeah my mrs isn't much of a fan of them....but if she wants cats and dogs...she has to accept my pets


----------



## Khagan (Mar 2, 2011)

Closest sounding actual species to "Species G" would be "Species 3", but as Daniel said you'd need better pics to get a certain answer.


----------

